# iTunes playlists via TiVo? Other music managers??



## pwocarroll (Apr 1, 2005)

Help! I installed iTunes for my daughter's inevitable iPod acquiition, and foolishly told iTunes it could "manage" my music folders. I had carefuly stored all the music I ripped into certain folders (e.g., "Christmas" "great rock songs" etc.). iTunes blew it all away and re-wrote everythgin into folders according to performer. Grrr!  

SO I've tried saving playlists in iTunes to re-create what i had--but no deal--I can't see the playlists on tv via TiVo. What am I doing wrong??

Another option would be to get a better music organizer than TiVo povides, so i could organize by genre. Any thoughts there?

Any help would be much appreciated,

Songless in Seattle.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You may want to check this out...

http://www.maximized.com/shareware/tivitunes/

it's only $5

Dan


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

There is also an HME application called Audio Faucet that integrates with iTune to get get play lists, cover art, etc. I believe it won't play mp4 or m4p files though. Dan203s plug in for TiVo Desktop will, so you will probably want to get that. 

I had iTunes do that to me also. I fixed it by selecting the "Part of a Compilation" option in the information for those tracks. It then stores them together under the Album name under compilations. To update quickly, select all genres and all artists in the left and center browser windows then select the album name in the browser right window, highlight all the tracks, get information on them all, and then switch the compilations drop down from no to yes, it will fix all the tracks in that album at once. It will also move them and get them out of those obnoxious extra folders.

CuriousMark


----------



## gsam (Nov 4, 2006)

This use to work for me but its been a while. Open Itunes and Windows Media Player. The object is to create a play list in WMP, I use to just drag my playlist from Itunes into WMP to create a now playing list. Once you have a list in WMP use the save playlist as and save the playlist as a *.M3U . Copy your new .m3u list to your TiVo music location and you should be able to see and play it.

 That is of course, if your music is in the mp3 format. If you buy you music from Itunes your sol.


----------



## Dsipp (Feb 7, 2004)

Best use of $5. I'm with Dan. It just works.


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> You may want to check this out...
> 
> http://www.maximized.com/shareware/tivitunes/
> 
> ...


Tivi Tunes works great, I got a new hard drive for my computer do you think I will need to pay the $5 again or will their Support department help with my purchased service?

Thanks,

Shane


----------



## climbbike (Oct 31, 2011)

If you guys want to publish playlist to Tivo, you certainly don't need to pay for this app. All you need to do is export the playlist(s) from iTunes as an m3u file and put it in a folder that Tivo Desktop publishes to Tivo. That's all this app does.


----------



## Rodney (Jan 26, 2002)

Resurrecting an old thread to ask if there is a way to stream a specific iTunes playlist to a TiVo Bolt? Plex doesn't like smart playlists, apparently, so wondering if there is another way.


----------

